# Filamentous Algae



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought a place with a large pond this summer. It has a horrible filamentous algae problem. The pond is at least 75% covered with this stuff and it is a large pond, almost 2 acres. What is the best way to treat it? Is it to apply chemicals repeatedly? I've searched through the forum and read a lot about cutrine plus etc. Or is it to add in some sort of fish to eat the stuff? I'm not sure if there is a good way to treat it permanently or if it has to be treated every month etc. From what I've researched grass carp won't eat it.

I think it gets a lot of runoff from the farm field which is close to it which probably doesn't help matters.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

My buddy had a pond the same way... couldn't even fish it, he put 5 amur in there and there is virtually no algae anymore


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Yea its really unfishable right now unless there's a strong south wind to blow all the algae away from the bank. Maybe I'm wrong and they do eat it? That would be great if so.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Same situation he was in with the farm runoff... worked for him


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

Grass carp provide biological control for ponds with nuisance algae and pondweeds. Their primary target is submerged vegetation, but will also assist with some algae consumption. I would recommend combating the problem with both grass carp and a chemical control program. Farm runoff will bring an abundance of nutrients into an already nutrient rich environment. Typically, algae blooms are inevitable in your particular system. Cutrine or other chealated algaecides will control algae and be safe for your pond's ecosystem. If you are not looking to treat the pond yourself, ATAC offers a lake management service that would include control of algae aquatic weeds on a bi-weekly basis. We also have chemicals available to sell the do-it-yourself pond owner as well as grass carp. Let me know if you have any further questions. My email is [email protected]. Good luck!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Look into Tilapia. Not sure which vegetation they eat but they do a good job at it. Plus, they are fun to catch before they die off in the winter.

Give Jones Hatchery a call, they're in Newtown Ohio. They stock them for vegetation control.


----------

